# Reputable breeder or not?



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Check this site out, and tell me what u think. Cute furballs.

kewpiedollsmaltese


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I just don't know Im not sure, I can't comment, sorry


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't know either, but if you read about the upcoming hopefulls, it says to look for them in the ring in 2006, so it looks old, I would think that they would have updated if still around. IDK


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm not seeing much information on the site.

What I pulled up appeared to be old information.

I did not see the health guarantee, pedigrees, etc. 

You should email, or call them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with the others that there is not nearly enough information given to make any kind of judgment about the quality of their breeding program.

One thing confused me though. They say that they are a member of the Pennsylvania Breeders Association, but I couldn't find such an organization for dogs on Google. Anyone heard of that group?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I agree with the others that there is not nearly enough information given to make any kind of judgment about the quality of their breeding program.
> 
> One thing confused me though. They say that they are a member of the Pennsylvania Breeders Association, but I couldn't find such an organization for dogs on Google. Anyone heard of that group?[/B]



hmmmm, I'm also curious. 

I would, also, not consider them, due to lack of information
on their website.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I called them up before we got our Chrissy and never got a return call from them. They are located in Mohnton, PA which is not too far away from our home. I was also curious about them as I did not hear anything at all.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## kewpie (Feb 21, 2007)

> I'm not seeing much information on the site.
> 
> What I pulled up appeared to be old information.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------TO ALL ON THIS LIST .My name is Diane and i am the owner of kewpiedolls maltese i read this post and cant believe that people like you make comments about my site, look again i sure do have enough info on there to tell someone about myself and it does say i give a one year health guarentee as far as pedigrees go that is something someone that is buying a pet has no interest in, they would not even know how to read one , look again it says i do NOT sell my dogs for breeding they are sold with limited registration.I have a very good reputation have many happy clients many vets to give reference for me .As far as my site not being updated WRONG again i breed on a very limited basis,i DO NOT always have pups for sale ,and when i do have pups i have waiting list for people to buy them.So if anyone on this list wants to know more about kewpiedolls then they should email me or call .As far as the breeder assocation goes here is the web address.Just seems to me who ever you are you are looking for something to find bad about about breeders .No you dont know about me maybe because i sell beautiful healthy dogs,and no one has any complant's SO PLEASE PICK ON SOMEONE ELSE. web site for breeders assocation www.ppdba.com And if i see anymore of someone trying to bash me as a breeder i will contact my attorney and i will come after you.This sort of thing must be stopped before it goes any further. DIANE KEWPIEDOLLSMALTESE.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562695
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omgosh. Now that is scary! LOL! I see nothing printed here which would be considered worth a lawsuit. Would you like to tell us a bit more about your breeding? How amazing that you found this website so quickly. Truly amazing!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> And if i see anymore of someone trying to bash me as a breeder i will contact my attorney and i will come after you.This sort of thing must be stopped before it goes any further. DIANE KEWPIEDOLLSMALTESE.[/B]


NOONE in this thread has "bashed" you or even come close, I am sure your "attorney" would tell you the same thing, they have simply discussed information they have found or not found on your site trying to help the original poster who asked the question, NOONE said one single disparaging thing to or about you, please refrain from threatening the users of SpoiledMaltese or your membership privileges may be suspended

thank you, 
Joe


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=563118
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smilie_daumenpos: Very nicely put!!! I was going to say something along those lines, but couldn't quite articulate it. Thanks!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=563118
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GMTA! Thanks, Joe. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe she came here and said what she said. I actually said on my post she had cute furballs, where is the love? Her site isn't updated though, and that would help, so I wouldn't need to come here ask what you all think, ummm I probably would anyways...lol


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=563144
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also find myself in agreement. I really hate to think that more damage has been done to a reputation by being threatening on a public forum than by the casual observations based solely on info from a website. Esp. since nobody said to avoid this particular breeder, which has happened more times than I care to think about!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

If you read 3maltmom(Deb's) post she clearly says to email or call them.
I DON'T SEE ANYTHING WRONG BEING SAID IN THIS ENTIRE THREAD. :blink:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yea, and Snuggle's mom also said that he actually called them one time about a pup and got no return call. So, when I read that after all the previous posts it appeared in my mind that she may have stopped breeding. She said in her own thread to call her, but that obviously doesn't work. Yea, she ruined her own reputation.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone for trying to help cloey70, I see no need to leave this thread open


----------

